# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Sữa chua tươi Soyo Sheep (Hà Nội) - Quán ngon cho ngày hè

## hangnt

*Trong những ngày hè nóng nực sắp tới, còn gì tuyệt hơn khi ngồi cùng bạn bè và thưởng thức những ly sữa chua kem mát lạnh . Hãy đến và cảm nhận tại quán Kem sữa chua Soyo Sheep với rất nhiều loại kem sữa chua lạ miệng.* 



Sữa chua kem hiện có mặt trên thị trường thế giới với nhiều mùi vị và chủng loại khác nhau.
Sữa chua kem - hay còn gọi là sữa chua tươi là một món ăn tráng miệng làm từ sữa chua để lạnh và không phải làm từ kem thông thường. Từ những năm 1970, món tráng miệng này đã xuất hiện tại châu Âu như một thực phẩm chức năng bổ dưỡng thay thế cho món kem quen thuộc. Từ những năm 1990, lượng sữa chua kem tiêu thụ đã chiếm đến 10% khẩu phần tráng miệng trong mỗi bữa ăn trên toàn thế giới .



Sữa chua tươi Soyo Sheep



Soyo còn có các loại toppings ăn kèm
Cửa hàng kem sữa chua Soyo Sheep có dây chuyền sản xuất và nguyên liệu nhập khẩu 100% từ Mỹ. Kèm theo đó, Soyo còn có các loại toppings ăn kèm đa dạng như Chocolate của Bỉ, Hạnh nhân & Cookies của Úc, nho khô Cali và các loại hoa quả tươi như Kiwi Úc, Nho Úc, Dâu tây Đà lạt… tại sữa chua tươi Soyo Sheep sẽ tạo nên hương vị độc đáo và khác biệt theo gu ăn uống của từng người.

*SOYO là quán Sữa Chua Tươi dạng buffet. Để thưởng thức món sữa chua này, bạn cần làm 4 bước:*

_Bước 1._ Chọn loại Cốc ( size) mà mình muốn thưởng thức

_Bước 2._ Chọn loại kem sữa chua ở khu vực máy kem ( hàng ngày sẽ có 8 mùi vị khác nhau cho Cả Nhà cùng lựa chọn)

_Bước 3._ Tiến tới quầy Topping lựa chọn Hoa quả, Bánh kẹo, Socolate... mà mình yêu thích ( Tất cả các sp của quầy Topping đa phần đều là Hoa Quả sạch xách tay như Nho Đen Úc, Mơ Pháp, Kiwi xanh/vàng Úc, Dâu khô của Nga, kẹo dẻo Đức, Socolate của Mỹ...)

_Bước 4._ Đặt Cốc kem sữa chua của mình lên bàn cân tính tiền.

_Để thưởng thức món sữa chua tươi độc đáo này, bạn hãy đến địa chỉ 55 Trần Quốc Toản , Hoàn kiếm, Hà Nội.

Điện thoại: 04.39412866_

_Thông tin thêm_: Thành phần chính của sữa chua kem là sữa chua (chiếm từ 0,5-6%), sữa tươi ít béo cô đặc (chiếm từ 8-14%), thạch gelatin, chất tạo ngọt, màu thực phẩm, siro từ bột ngô và hương liệu. Chất béo trong sữa tạo nên độ ngậy cho sữa chua kem, sữa tươi cô đặc cung cấp protein tạo độ mịn và tăng khả năng giữ cho sữa chua kem không bị tan chảy, lactose (đường sữa) tạo vị ngọt cho sản phẩm.

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Kem sữa chua Soyo Sheep*

----------


## nguyetnt

Mình k thick sữa chua có mấy cái cốm màu kia vào ăn k ngon

----------


## Amp21

Ô ô màu sắc nhìn bắt mắt hấp dẫn thế
bao giờ phải lùng ăn thử mới đc

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Chưa ăn loại sữa chua này
bao h phải đi ăn thử mới đc

----------


## khoan_gieng

Nắng rồi đi ăn Soyo Sheep đê  :cuoi1:

----------


## jhonnyboy

Thank bạn nha
Đang lùng địa chie quán này ^^

----------


## lunas2

nhìn những cốc kem hấp dẫn thiệt

----------

